# DAE Gold Advantage - worth it?



## travel maniac (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking at the option to upgrade to gold advantage.

Will those who have used the gold advantage please share their experiences - whether it is worth the money?

Thanks.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 15, 2014)

travel maniac said:


> Looking at the option to upgrade to gold advantage.
> 
> Will those who have used the gold advantage please share their experiences - whether it is worth the money?
> 
> Thanks.



I joined and think it's worth it, at least it was when I owned 4 TSs.  I have been able to get back the membership fees through the 10% discount on everything you book including the cancellation insurance if you decide to take it.

The last time I paid they had a three year deal that I took advantage of.

That however is not why I bought it.  When I saw weeks sitting there that are only available to Gold Advantage members and hoping it will make it past the two weeks they get it, I felt it worth the money.

I have taken some of those weeks that were only available to the Gold members.

You are also put ahead of the free members when requesting a week.

I once saw a very desirable week pop up that was within the 8 week check in window for bonus weeks but it was not on the bonus weeks list.  It first had to clear the 2 week window for Gold Plus members.  It got claimed before it made it to the bonus weeks list.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 15, 2014)

*dae*

I just got a hgvc that I would not have gotten if I had not been a gold.  Then there is the 10% discount.  I think it is worth it.


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your help Jimster and CSXJohn


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 20, 2014)

Not for me.  I thought it would increase my chances of getting matches.  I have six weeks on deposit and the only thing I've been offered have been bottom of the barrel properties, studios and weeks outside my date range.

I really wanted DAE to work for me because I am tired of the big exchange companies.

Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

Less than 5 minutes after my last post, I received a phone call from DAE.  A very helpful rep found one exchange for me and helped me with other requests.  

Not sure if it was an amazing coincidence or if DAE really monitors TUG!

Deb


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 23, 2014)

*Nothing for me!*

Been hoping for an exchange to the UK/Ireland, but, despite an ongoing search, nothing's matched.  I, too, thought that being a Gold Member would enhance my chance....

I'm hoping that UKRE will come through, since DAE hasn't.

Meanwhile, I check DAE periodically to see if there are any US resorts that will fit into our travel plans.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe DAE has to specifically request units from Europe from their European counterparts.  You may have a chance if you are trying to go off-season but you'll have to get a DAE rep to work for it.  It probably won't happen automatically.  We had a similar issue with a request for Spain.

Deb


----------



## Ask DAE (Feb 24, 2014)

*Of course we are listening!*

First, yes we do monitor Tug member questions, feedback and input and try to respond as effectively as possible. Sometimes that's a quick online response, sometimes it is a phone call, sometimes it is best to let the discussion take place... but we are always listening. 

beejaybeeohio - if you are on our wait list, we are always pulling more and more from Europe to fill our requests. Hang in there, but if you need for us to check other destinations in the meantime, please give us a call!


----------



## theo (May 5, 2014)

*My $0.02 worth...*



csxjohn said:


> <snip> I have taken some of those weeks that were only available to the Gold members.
> 
> You are also put ahead of the free members when requesting a week. <snip>



I am not an exchanger --- haven't been for years. We now just use what we own and occasionally rent (privately, never resort-direct) an additional week now and then.

That being said, the above-quoted portion of John's post clearly suggests that serious exchangers would certainly (and justifiably) likely always choose and want to be in the front of the line, instead of being way back at the end of the line when it comes to accessing finite available exchanges. Unless the additional cost for this "Gold" membership is truly exorbitant, I probably wouldn't even have to think twice about paying it (...if I was an exchanger at all, that is).

Now, *that* being said, as an "outsider" (hopefully with some objectivity) I personally don't think it's *at all* right for *any* exchange company to artificially manufacture what is essentially a "caste" system by creating different "tiers" of membership. Wouldn't it be a lot more more fair and a lot more more equitable to just increase the membership fee a bit right across the board for everyone and have just one level of membership --- and thereby have (God forbid) *a completely level playing field* with equal access to *all* exchanges for *all* members? 

My personal opinion only. Maybe I'm just living in a dream world on this particular point. Yeah, I certainly know that it's "just business" (and it's certainly not just DAE doing it; RCI "Platinum" membership plays a similar "tiered" membership game.  I've certainly "got no dog in this fight" --- just sayin' that it doesn't seem at all right or fair to me.


----------



## theo (May 10, 2014)

*So, now I'm "ASKING DAE"...*

Since this is the "ask DAE" forum, then I guess I'll just openly ask DAE:

Has DAE *considered* adopting a one tier, one cost membership, with no artificial stratification of members into separate castes of gold, elite, unwashed, etc.? 

Equal access to *all* exchange inventory for *all* DAE members *all* paying one price for their memberships certainly seems like a "no brainer" to me, but what do I know?


----------



## chrisdu (May 10, 2014)

theo said:


> My personal opinion only. Maybe I'm just living in a dream world on this particular point. Yeah, I certainly know that it's "just business" (and it's certainly not just DAE doing it; RCI "Platinum" membership plays a similar "tiered" membership game.  I've certainly "got no dog in this fight" --- just sayin' that it doesn't seem at all right or fair to me.



I think it is fair in DAE as the normal membership is free. Some of my friends joined free just for the rental and bonus weeks as they are cheaper than the market rate.


----------



## csxjohn (May 10, 2014)

theo said:


> Since this is the "ask DAE" forum, then I guess I'll just openly ask DAE:
> 
> Has DAE *considered* adopting a one tier, one cost membership, with no artificial stratification of members into separate castes of gold, elite, unwashed, etc.?
> 
> Equal access to *all* exchange inventory for *all* DAE members *all* paying one price for their memberships certainly seems like a "no brainer" to me, but what do I know?



I can tell you that when DAE bought out Donita's Vacations Unlimited there was no Gold Advantage or any other elite status to pay for.  

I'm not sure how they'll answer your question but I really don't see them going back.


----------



## theo (May 12, 2014)

*To each their own...*



csxjohn said:


> I'm not sure how they'll answer your question but I really don't see them going back.



I agree they won't "go back", but my idea would not be to "go back" to the previous status quo, but to instead charge a small membership fee to everyone and have one, universally equal membership status. Just thought I'd put it out there to "ask DAE" in the "ask DAE" forum, although I doubt that DAE will actually respond to this at all.

Post #12 above seems to imply that "basic" DAE membership currently being *free* might perhaps be more important to some than its' associated "back of the line" status (behind "Gold" members) in regard to access to available exchange inventory. To each his / her / their own view, of course, but if I was a participant in the exchange game I personally would certainly much prefer to see equal access for all members to all  available inventory.  Maybe it's my sports background; I like a "level playing field". 

Just my own personal opinion and viewpoint.


----------



## Gophesjo (May 12, 2014)

I've done a number of 'non-gold' exchange transactions with DAE, and booked bonus vacation deals as well.  While I sometimes see availability that tempts me to pony up for the Gold Advantage status, I haven't done so yet, and am not really disappointed with them.  Along the way I have signed up for both RCI and II, and have been disappointed enough to let those memberships lapse.  Granted, I am a very cheap guy, and so do like that DAE is free, and hate that RCI and II are not -


----------



## csxjohn (May 12, 2014)

theo said:


> ...  Maybe it's my sports background, I like a "level playing field".
> 
> Just my own personal opinion and viewpoint.



This is more like the recent NFL draft, the more you're willing to pay the more you get.:ignore:

I'm not disagreeing with you here but I think the free membership is a big draw for them to get members who may eventually deposit their weeks.

I paid to upgrade because I was doing a lot of transactions with them and the discount on the transactions paid for the membership.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 13, 2014)

*Gold Advantage*

Thank you for all the discussion and feedback! 

I can tell you a bit of a story as to why our Gold Advantage product even exists. When DAE was founded by Francis Taylor, one of the fundamental premises was to always have a simple exchange service that didn't require a membership fee. Over the years we developed quite a following of 'regular' users and even what some might call "power users". We were receiving several requests to create a premium tier of membership for frequent users. 

We developed the Gold Advantage benefits add-on primarily to offer 4 core benefits; Priority Requests, 10% discount on exchanges and bonus week bookings and advance booking window of 14 days. But we were able to find some great partners to add a lifestyle benefits twist to the product by adding shopping discounts, dining discounts, hotel discounts, etc. All that combined was released to our members as Gold Advantage. 

Our intentions were and never are to take value away from the free membership but to only create enough value in the Gold Advantage benefits package to create a viable service premium for a nominal price (currently $89 for the first year and $59 for every renewal). 

The overwhelming majority of our member base is on the free membership. As a large number of them only have one or two weeks to exchange and maybe only buy one or two bonus weeks per year. But for our frequent users, we have something that will save them money, time and hopefully adds tons of value to their overall vacation ownership experience. And besides, GA pays for itself in local discounts after just a couple of pizza purchases! 

Regardless of membership type, every member at DAE gets the same quality personal service and we strive to keep it that way! Thanks again for the conversation, we always learn from them.


----------

